# Kohler Trouble Again !!!!



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*kohler Modelcv90s Serial3410507273 17.5 Hp. Gas Filter{the Clear Type}runs Out Of Gas Engine Stalls.filter Was Replaced, Also All Fuel Lines And Gas Cap Were Replaced Compression,spark And Battery Are Good.this Happens When Engine Is Warm Or At Full Operating Temp.engine Will Start On Carb Cleaner And Run On Carb Cleaner.spark Is Good Even Right After Stalling,and Will Restart W/choke On.anyone Know Why Filter Would Run Dry?also Plug Is New. *


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would recommend using a Kohler fuel filter, I have seen this problem numerous times with aftermarket brands of filters, but only in Kohler applications.


----------



## Wendell morton (Apr 16, 2010)

*wendell morton*



TownWrench said:


> *kohler Modelcv90s Serial3410507273 17.5 Hp. Gas Filter{the Clear Type}runs Out Of Gas Engine Stalls.filter Was Replaced, Also All Fuel Lines And Gas Cap Were Replaced Compression,spark And Battery Are Good.this Happens When Engine Is Warm Or At Full Operating Temp.engine Will Start On Carb Cleaner And Run On Carb Cleaner.spark Is Good Even Right After Stalling,and Will Restart W/choke On.anyone Know Why Filter Would Run Dry?also Plug Is New. *


Does this engine have a fuel pump? If tank is higher than carb try bypassing it to see if it will run on gravity feed.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Wendell morton said:


> Does this engine have a fuel pump? If tank is higher than carb try bypassing it to see if it will run on gravity feed.


Welcome to Hobbytalk, you might want to take a look at the date on the threads your replying to. This one is almost 2 years old. You likely will not get an answer to your question.


----------

